# New 4 Led Lantern Review?



## quarkstar (Dec 16, 2005)

I was at Wal-Mart yesterday and bought a Garrity 4 Led lantern. I'm not sure if this has already been reviewed, or if everyone is familiar with this product...I'm new to the CPF so for all I know this is old news.
But...
Here goes...

The package says "NEW" on it. 4 Nichia LEDs and a 5 position switch, plus battery indicator. It was about $22, so I bought one.

The lantern is about twice the size of the River Rock (RR) lantern.


Two pieces of cheese engineering are included in the lantern. First is the crappy little plastic hook thingy that you are supposed to hang the lantern with. It looks to these old eyes as the type of thingy that is just waiting to snap and send the lantern into your plate of nachos. Second, be careful when you load the 3 c batteries (included) in the bottom: the plate cover is held secure by a plastic nut thing that wants to fly away when you get it loose, and since it's round it rolls. In obedience to quarkstar's first law of motion ("Any object that is drooped will find and occupy the least likely location in the universe") this round thingy really likes to move. I took a file and made mine square, then applied some yellow paint to it.

Once the lantern is loaded a little green led blinks indicating "full" battery. There are other lights to tell you when the batteries are low and lowest. IMO these are not needed. Can't you tell when the batteries are dead? I mean, even I can tell that, and I bought a Pet Rock. Garrity should have used the effort put into those lights into making the lantern brighter.

The 5 position switch functions like high, medium, low, blink (What the heck do you use blink for ?), and off.

The lantern does not seem as bright as my RR lantern, but I know that I would need instruments to tell that for sure. The Garrity is bright enough to read by...if you are 1, or 2 feet from it. I don't feel that it throws enough of a walking pool of light. I know because I took a walk home with it and it was trip-city.

But, the lantern worked well enough in my other real-world test...I used it in my bathroom in the dark. The lantern was bright enough to do everything I needed to do with no...errr...problems.

So, bottom line. I like the RR lantern way more better. But I would buy the Garrity if A. The RR was unavailable and B. The Garrity was on sale for say...$14


----------



## Flying Turtle (Dec 16, 2005)

Thanks for the review, quarkstar. I seem to be drawn to lanterns. Sounds like this may be one to look for when it goes on sale. I've got the RR, but like the idea of different levels. On low it should have great runtime.

Geoff


----------



## Beacon of Light (Dec 16, 2005)

I have the RR lantern, but am curiously drawn to try the Dorcy LED lantern. I know cheap and plastic, but it has a focusable beam. Anyone tried it? Also it's about $9.00 online, but I am trying to find it at a retail location before buying.


----------



## jenks (Dec 17, 2005)

I don't know if this is the same but here in Canada at Ukeranian Tire they have two Noma brand lanterns that have only been there for about two months. One is a three c that sounds very similar for 40 CDN and a AA powered version with three levels for 30 CDN. I bought the AA one and was pretty impressed . 

I don't think it is as small or a high in the Gee Whiz factor as the RR lanterns, but we don't have any Targets near by.

jenks


----------



## Mr_Light (Jul 28, 2006)

FYI, this is on sale at Amazon for $12.99 (order two if you want free shipping).

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0009J1EUC/sr=1-76/qid=1154143152/ref=sr_1_76/104-4706636-5395962?ie=UTF8&s=sporting-goods

If the link doesn't work just search for Garrity Nichia LED Camping Lantern 3C .

Don't have one, but at this price it looks like a good long running power outage light.


----------



## CLHC (Jul 28, 2006)

Thanks for the brief overview regarding this particular lantern. I was wondering about the "brightness" of this, now I know—sort of. But I think I like the River Rock Design LLC as well as the Coleman MicroPacker LED Lantern.

Enjoy!


----------



## watt4 (Jul 28, 2006)

I have this lantern sitting next to my pc. a week ago I used it during a power outage. 

the tiny green indicator that blinks could also help people find the lantern *in the dark*.


----------



## LittleBrownStain (Mar 20, 2007)

watt4 said:


> I have this lantern sitting next to my pc. a week ago I used it during a power outage.
> 
> the tiny green indicator that blinks could also help people find the lantern *in the dark*.



Well, as member *jenks *(above) has mentioned, this piece of ..... (well).... "Junk" has made it - kicking-&-screaming, into 2007 as a rebranded "Noma" brand light - identical in all respects to the original Garrity model, (except for the outer case colour), and is now available here in Canada at $39.99 (Can. Dollars) at the Canadian Tire Stores.








I don't know anything about these 'Nichia' LEDs, only that they are remarkably unendowed in their light-output ability. This Garrity (or Noma) lantern just hasn't got the horsepower to impress me. My purpose for it (would) have been solely as an emergency room-lighting device in case of electrical blackout. In this respect, it is just _barely _credible.

The NOMA people seem to be putting their name on other people's products lately - they also market a 'Noma' Brand battery charger which IS, in fact, just a rebranded RayOVac model PS3. Identical in all respects except for the color of the plastic housing. The same holds true for this Noma (Garrity) lantern.

I used to own the Noma Lantern's little brother - same shape, same design, same features, same everything except it took 3 AAs instead of this model's 3 C cells. ($29.99) - I don't have to tell you that this smaller version is nothing more than an overpriced, underperforming *joke. *I gave the aggravating thing away to a friend who doesn't seem to mind squinting in the dark as much as I do. 

If Noma is going to continue in their Cloning of other companies' products, they _at least _need to make the things worth looking at. If the original product was lacking (in this case, in woefully-low-light-output), slapping the 'Noma' brand name on it ain't going to help anything bit. Nowhere on this unit's packaging, or in any description I can find of it on the web, does Noma state what the light-output is (in lumens or whatever), and I think I can understand why. I guess the old addage is true: _If you have to ask, you don't want to know.

_Highly *UN*-recommended.


----------



## Sigman (Mar 20, 2007)

I've got a couple of the Garrity lanterns used for house/power outages. They perform very well for that purpose. IMHO, you're underating it "at least" for the purpose I'm using them.

Compact, lifetime warranty, LED battery life indicator is a "nice" option, and good runtimes as well (advertised as: 800 hours on Low Beam, 400 hours on Medium, and 200 hours on High). 

Mine were on sale for $15 each & compared to some of the other junk out there, these aren't bad at all for that price! Actually, I feel it's a pretty good value for the coin (even at $20).

As always...YMMV!

 Craig reviewed it here...


----------



## LittleBrownStain (Mar 22, 2007)

Sigman said:


> Compact, lifetime warranty, LED battery life indicator is a "nice" option, and good runtimes as well (advertised as: 800 hours on Low Beam, 400 hours on Medium, and 200 hours on High).



Sigman.... I am very new to CPF, but have learned a _huge_ deal in the short time I have been here.

In all honesty, don't you think that the *brightness* of any given flashlight/lantern should be the number one priority? Other features, while certainly worthwhile and appreciated, *must* take a back seat to the device's light output, or else the whole unit is compromised OR ELSE it's function is severely limited.

Is battery life important? You bet it is! Is the circuit driving the LED important? YES! Is price important? Of course.

I guess you have to choose your priorities. How much are you willing to spend? How long do you want the unit to last? What quality level are you looking for? How much online research do you want to do? What can you purchase locally down the street and can have in your possession in the next half hour, and how much of what you are truly interested in, is *only* available by mail order after a one+ weeks' wait?

The Garrity model we are talking about above *does* have it's merits. I very much like the flashing green led to indicate it's whereabouts in a dark room. I appreciate the _very_ long (if optimistic) battery life offered. I like the shape/design. I like the fact that it has regulated circuitry to maintain constant light output level. I like the ability to use (safely) rechargeable NiMHs with the unit (despite warnings to the contrary) without harming the module or circuitry.

I HATE the fact that it is dimmer than I can tolerate in a unit that would cost me $40+tax (Canadian). Even for FIVE bucks, this unit is still a glorified toy. The 50% and 25% light levels ("medium" and "low" levels respectively), are a JOKE. If your own light requirements or expectations are met by the pathetic brightness level of either of those 2 levels, you are a *most* easy person to please; the manufacturers will love you, and I would say your requirements are modest indeed. Even my MiniMag 2AA led flashlight's output *blows* this Garrity model into oblivion. (And at $37 Can. too). I also have the Mag 2D, 3-watt LED model, too.

Outside of the often overmentioned Mag family of lights, there are virtually NO quality led-based lights to be found in ANY of the stores in my area. Right now, if I want *anything* in a quality flashlight that doesn't make me blow chunks, it is the Mag Lights. (I am resisting mail-order - time consuming and inconvenient). I know, from here on CPF, that there are better flashlights/lanterns that what Mag offers.



> Mine were on sale for $15 each & compared to some of the other junk out there, ......



Well OK, at least you are comparing the Garrity to "Junk" and not something better. But I'm soooooo tired at looking at 'junk', Sigman. I can find that at any Dollar Store.

That's why I am here at CPF!!! 



> Craig reviewed it here...



Yeah, and he doesn't say diddly about light output either. [shrug]

Oh well, thanks for replying! - My sole focus for now is to provide emergency lighting for the all-too frequent power outages we always seem to get in my area. (That's why the Garrity/Noma Lantern had interested me.) Right now I am looking at suspending four (4) minimag 2AA led lites from the ceiling (head-unit removed) using adhesive picture-frame hooks (I swear, I am not kidding about this), and powering them with LSD AAs. (Eneloops/Rayovac Hybrids/Acculoops) - perfect for the application because of their slow self-discharge rates.

I've got one of them hanging up there now. Freekin' *awesome* light output especially when shining down from above. I will need to purchase three more MiniMags..... an expensive proposition, but that is what I will have to do for *quality* blackout coverage. The MiniMags shine brightly for 4 Hrs, 25 Mins on just 2 eneloops (3 watt LED) - perhaps enough to get me through a typical blackout - if not, that's what I have additional eneloops for.

Thanks for the input!


----------



## Sigman (Mar 22, 2007)

[babblemodeon]

LED modded Mini-Mags (or even the larger ones) are GREAT area lights in the candle mode! Opaque film canisters over a single AA cell LED light or Mini-Mag work GREAT for area lighting.

I always compare my lights to the tools in my tool chest. I've got a lot of different tools for a lot of different tasks. Many times the ole' "you get what you pay for" indeed applies, but sometimes you run across a real value for the money.

For my "power outage" purposes, I'm sure I have way too many lights (not to mention kerosene lanterns - we still like that "classic flame"!).

Sure I can use expensive lights for power outages - or I can use a $.99 host with a drop in LED, a $12 PALight, a $25 eternaLight - all with FANTASTIC runtimes (and even more added features on the latter two!). 

Back to my tool analogy...one screwdriver won't work for every task. I suppose if you're looking for a "do-all" lantern, then perhaps this one isn't the best choice for you. I'm not real informed as to what type of battery powered lanterns are out there. Now I'm going to have to start researching lanterns!  I'm just saying that I feel the Garrity is a pretty good value for the price. 

Reference brightness levels...too often I (and others) have found "less is more" in a power outage/pitch black/eyes adjusted situation. Indeed there are times & environments where "more is better" - hence the "different tools for different jobs". On this particular lantern, the only positive thing I can say about the adjustable levels is it gives me increased runtimes. I agree the brightness level output differences are a joke!

Oh and another thing...IF I get into a situation where I need to loan out lights (helping the neighbors/community in a "situation")...I'm by no means "living high on the hog". Income is limited and I have a few lights that if not returned - well, I could still feed the family! I do think ALL "Flashaholics" should have some loaners! It's one way we can help in times of need!

Ok...one more thing - I've got a couple REAL JUNK "plastic shell lanterns" (opaque top that screws on/off) that take 4 D cells and a simple 6 volt incandescent bulb. The light output & runtime both STINK, but they were $.99 each. I'm comparing the Garrity's to these and again, the Garrity has a lot to offer as compared to those "GEMS"! 

[babblemodeoff]


----------



## LittleBrownStain (Mar 22, 2007)

Sigman:

Oh ratz!

I'm just-out-the-door right now to catch the bus into work.

Have just scanned your reply. (Thank you!) Some good points made.

Am leaving my apartment 1/2 hour earlier for early bus - guess what for?

_To have time to pick up another MiniMag LED at Canadian Tire! ;-)

_Will reply soon. 

(BTW, you 'babble' just *fine*!!!)


----------



## Patriot (Mar 22, 2007)

Flying Turtle said:


> Thanks for the review, quarkstar. I seem to be drawn to lanterns. Sounds like this may be one to look for when it goes on sale. I've got the RR, but like the idea of different levels. On low it should have great runtime.
> 
> Geoff


 
I like the adjustable output too. Runtime is important to me in a lantern.


----------



## LittleBrownStain (Mar 23, 2007)

Good Morning! 

[ultrablabbermode=on]

Well, yesterday morning, while she was still asleep, I dug into the wife's purse and stole some of her money; then snuck into the kids room, opened up their piggy banks and pinched a few of the quarters they were saving for a school project; then rounded up a few fivers from the cookie jar in the kitchen that was pegged for silly old things (like groceries & next month's rent); then dug deeply through the lint in my own pant's pockets for whatever coin I could find lying there, *ALL* so that I could pick up a couple more MiniMag 3W LED Flashlights on the way into work.

As it's only very early in the morning as I write this, and none of them are awake yet, I figure I'd better get this post sent off before any of them get up - shortly after which I expect I shall be *killed* after they find their money gone!

(All of the above is even more extraordinary when you consider that I'm not even married, or even _have _any kids!) [ahem....] :laughing:



Sigman said:


> ...I always compare my lights to the tools in my tool chest. I've got a lot of different tools for a lot of different tasks. Many times the ole' "you get what you pay for" indeed applies, but sometimes you run across a real value for the money.



That's sort of what I've done here. Adapted a tool (a minimag) to serve as another tool (an area light). Sort of like using a small slot screwdriver to fit a phillips-head screw. A bit awkward, but do-able. If I can't be neat, I should at least try to be innovative. <gg>



> LED modded Mini-Mags (or even the larger ones) are GREAT area lights in the candle mode! Opaque film canisters over a single AA cell LED light or Mini-Mag work GREAT for area lighting.



I'm glad you're familiar with them! My purpose IS to use them in candle mode (albeit without the head unit as a desk stand) - they are to be hung upside-down from the ceiling - an idea, which although it may sound silly at first blush, makes a _BIG_ difference in overall room lighting. I don't need a tightly-focused spot aimed at the floor - so without the head unit, the lights shine _brightly_ 360 degrees all around - and it is *much* more natural having the light shine down from above.



> For my "power outage" purposes, I'm sure I have way too many lights (not to mention kerosene lanterns - we still like that "classic flame"!).



Trouble is, I live in an apartment, so a kerosene lantern, romantically pretty though it may be, would set the damn smoke detector off, I'm sure! Nothing like having the other tenants knocking on my door at 3:00 in the morning.



> Sure I can use expensive lights for power outages - or I can use a $.99 host with a drop in LED, a $12 PALight, a $25 eternaLight - all with FANTASTIC runtimes (and even more added features on the latter two!).



Unfortunately, in my area (Halifax, Nova Scotia), 98% of the wonderful lights, gadgets, led modules, accessories, AA-cell adaptors, battery testers, etc., that I see mentioned here in the pages of CPF, are NOT available locally. If I want anything of _real _value, I have to buy it by mail-order. Which means taking a bit of a chance - buying 'sight-unseen' - even though the item may have been described in detail in the forums here.

So while I can visit the Dollar Stores and find no end of .99c host bodies to drop an led module into, I cannot buy any _module_ (other than the mag 3-watt 2-and-3 cell dropins) locally.



> Back to my tool analogy...one screwdriver won't work for every task. I suppose if you're looking for a "do-all" lantern, then perhaps this one isn't the best choice for you. I'm not real informed as to what type of battery powered lanterns are out there.



That's what I've attempted to do here, Sigman. Adapt the minimag to serve as an area-light for power-failures in my area. We've already had *four* this past winter. I don't really need (or want) a 'do-all' lantern, just a reliable source of *decent* light during power-outages.

I would need to buy several of those awful Garrity things (above) to get what I would call "reasonable lighting" in, for example, my bedroom, my main concern for blackouts. (My computer system, DVD video system, etc., are all located in the bedroom). I am a single person, so if I want to grab some munchies in the kitchen during a blackout, I can always stumble around with my 2D-mag LED for example.

I want to use four of the minimags (I have three now) in the bedroom, evenly spaced on the ceiling.

[Makeshift Adaptation]: I wrap a sturdy elastic band around the base of the mags. There are four evenly-spaced adhesive-backed stick-on picture-frame hooks on the ceiling now (white in colour so as not to **** the landlord off). I have simply uncurled a paper clip and slipped one end around the elastic band, and the other end of the clip goes into the ceiling hook. TOO EASY. (If not elaborate). The mags hang upside-down of course.

Using just the three mags I already have, the light output is *gorgeous*. NO MORE frigging around with dime-store stuff, with their sickly-yellow incandescent glow. For me, this is a terrific solution to the blackout problem.

I sense, like me, you too don't have a whole lot of $$$ to spend on all this stuff, or at least as much stuff as we would like to have :



> Income is limited and I have a few lights that if not returned - well, I could still feed the family!



*What*??!! <gasp!> You mean.......[sputtering in disbelief]... you mean, you'd rather buy _food _than another flashlight! ???

(Oh my gawd, and you call yourself a _true _CPF'er?) [Oh, I'm so upset .... I'm just ... (um ....) so, so....., I'm sorry, I .. I can't go ... on..] :lolsign:

The fourth and final minimag will have to wait till next payday.

These 3-watt modules DO seem to take quite a toll on a pair of AA NiMH's though, much more than that "800-hour" <laffriot> Garrity model above. I tested the 3 minimags at work yesterday using 3 pairs of Sanyo eneloops fresh out of the charger:

MiniMag 1 = 4 Hrs. 20 Mins.
MiniMag 2 = 4 Hrs. 25 Mins.
MiniMag 3 = 4 Hrs. 05 Mins.

(Don't know what happened with minimag #3 there). But still, we are talking about a *bright*, _*quality* _light here. 4 Hours + will likely outlast most, if not all, expected temporary power failures. But I have lots of rechargeables (as do we all) to use if the outage lasts longer than that.

The eneloops gave up with about 20% of their charge still left (as measured by my ZTS battery tester), which means that the maglites seem to turn off before any harmful overdischarge to the batteries can occur. I take it from this, that one could safely fall asleep during a late-night power-failure, and not have to worry about irrepairably-damaged NiMHs in the morning. (All the eneloops charged back up fine to 100% later).

I was curious to know how long the minimags would run on the included, two, premium Copper-Top alkalines:

4 Hours, 10 mins.

Which is on par with the eneloops. But it also means it makes good sense to use rechargeable NiMHs of the LSD variety rather than reg'lar cells that poop out all the time by themselves just sitting on the shelf. I don't expect to be purchasing anymore NiMHs unless they *are* of the low-self-discharge variety. I just wish that the local Walmarts would get off their duffs, and replace their current, outdated stock of Rayovac cells with the much better 'Hybrid' cells.

It was terrific 'chatting' wiff ya, Sigman! 

[ultrablabbermode=off]


----------



## LittleBrownStain (Mar 29, 2007)

Hello ! 

It would be honestly wonderful to hear from an esteemed MOD (I am also a MOD on other Forums - of several years standing) - Mr. Sigman (whose comments I genuinely appreciate) - to (hopefully) comment on "Area Lighting") are patiently awaiting my InBox. 
...

Mr. Sigman ?

I have just registered my *fourth* Mini-Mag Light with the Mag-People's on-line site. (Do they ever bother to 'bother' with their customers, other than to provide their customers with the basic "Suk-My-Dik" info ???) This overall exercise has _really_ cost me Major Dollarioes. YET, my bedroom is gratifyingly illuminated - *FINALLY* - to the point where I could (if I had half-a-mind-to) actually _read a newspaper_ without having to put my eyeglasses on. THIS IS NO SMALL ACHIEVEMENT!

(Honest-2-Gawd, Sigman, *screw* Garrity and/or Noma.) They can't cut-the-mustard when it comes to intensity-of-light-output, especially when to compared to the MagLite folks, (even though I have no particular alliegance to them).

My available-options are VERY limited here in Halifax, Nova Scotia. I have FEW options! (Other than mail-order). 

Much obliged for any feedback. SilverFox (Thomas, - CPF Guru That he *IS*) - and *although *he is a major "gentleman" for all intents-&-purposes, still leaves me (through NO fault of Tom's own), in dire need of info.

Hopefully, we will be in touch - --- Mike Bennett ---


----------



## watt4 (Mar 29, 2007)

fwiw, my lantern is still sitting on my desk, still on the same set of batteries, and the battery meter "high" indicator light is still steadily-slowly blinking.

earlier this week, I turned it on (in low setting) because of local storms with lightning, so I could see if house power was lost.

it serves its purpose.


----------



## Sigman (Mar 29, 2007)

LittleBrownStain said:


> ...Unfortunately, in my area (Halifax, Nova Scotia), 98% of the wonderful lights, gadgets, led modules, accessories, AA-cell adaptors, battery testers, etc., that I see mentioned here in the pages of CPF, are NOT available locally. If I want anything of _real _value, I have to buy it by mail-order. Which means taking a bit of a chance - buying 'sight-unseen' - even though the item may have been described in detail in the forums here.
> 
> So while I can visit the Dollar Stores and find no end of .99c host bodies to drop an led module into, I cannot buy any _module_ (other than the mag 3-watt 2-and-3 cell dropins) locally.


I'm basically in the "same boat" here in Alaska. While we have a Sports Authority, a Sportsman's Warehouse, Fred Meyer, & Wal-Mart...the majority of my "photon generators, controllers, & detectors" have to be purchased via mail.

LBS, your innovative qualities fit right in!


----------



## LittleBrownStain (Mar 30, 2007)

watt4 said:


> ...earlier this week, I turned it on (in low setting) because of local storms with lightning, so I could see if house power was lost.
> it serves its purpose.



(???) - Hmmm... you turned the Garrity light ON to 'see' if house power was off? [scratching head]. Well, I mean ..... if everything else is dark, I would say you're in a power-failure situation. (No need to turn the Garrity light on to confirm - just try any convienient light switch to see if the mains light works).

Although Garrity overstates their run times (I couldn't even get 24 hours on the 'Hi' setting with the 3-AA model), they DO, nonetheless give very long service - just nowhere near the "150-200 hours" stated for the 'Hi' setting.

And all that only if you are satisfied with the light output. You could, of course, get a 2nd (or even 3rd) lantern, but then you're running into the same kind of expense I am having with the Mini-Mags.

4 x 3-watts of LED light in my room is plenty. (Good thing I'm not trying to outfit the living room, bathroom, kitchen, hallway, etc!!!!)


----------



## watt4 (Mar 30, 2007)

........


----------



## LittleBrownStain (Mar 31, 2007)

watt4 said:


> if the house power was lost, having the lantern *already on*........


(Okie-Doke!) 

I was at Canadian Tire again today - was _temporarily _swayed again (a bit) by the attractiveness of the 'Noma' (Garrity) 3-C-Cell model. It really is quite an attractive unit for a lantern.

But ...... (nah), I couldn't do it. Didn't want to take a chance - I was still remembering the disappointing light output level of the 3-AA unit.

It's too bad the retailers don't have one of these things set up on display. It would sure make a consumer's life (purchase decisions) easier.


----------



## Sigman (Mar 31, 2007)

LittleBrownStain said:


> ...I was at Canadian Tire again today - was _temporarily _swayed again (a bit) by the attractiveness of the 'Noma' (Garrity) 3-C-Cell model. It really is quite an attractive unit for a lantern.
> 
> But ...... (nah), I couldn't do it. Didn't want to take a chance - I was still remembering the disappointing light output level of the 3-AA unit.


Uh-oh!! I had no idea we were discussing a 3-AA version of this lantern!  I've been talking about the Garrity 3-C version all the time...oops?!

Has this discussion been about the one that looks like the Brunton Glorb (knockoff of the Osram Golden Dragon)? If so, no wonder...I've not seen any of these 4 LED AA versions in operation. I imagine they perform as you have described.


----------



## LittleBrownStain (Mar 31, 2007)

Sigman said:


> Uh-oh!! I had no idea we were discussing a 3-AA version of this lantern!  I've been talking about the Garrity 3-C version all the time...oops?!
> 
> Has this discussion been about the one that looks like the Brunton Glorb (knockoff of the Osram Golden Dragon)? If so, no wonder...I've not seen any of these 4 LED AA versions in operation. I imagine they perform as you have described.



Hi! 

No, I hadn't seen those _Osram Golden Dragon _or _Brunton Glorb _thingees. (Good Lord! Where do they come up with the names for these things?) :laughing:

No, the Noma (or Garrity) lanterns come in two flavours - 3-AA cell, or 3-C cell. Other than that, they have identical circuitry, identical features, look exactly the same from a distance, etc. The only difference I can imagine between the two, is that the C-cell unit would last longer, and the AA-cell unit would have even less light-output than the C-cell thingee.

It seems funny though - since these things (presumably) run for "800 hours" (ahem), it would be very helpful to consumers to have a retailer put one of these things up-&-running on display to help consumers decide whether to buy or not. Everything today is packaged in rigid plastic blister packs - it almost takes a pair of sheet-metal tin snips to free the unit from its package.

(I'm so ashamed of myself Sigman.....). I bought mini-mag # 5 yesterday. I couldn't help it. (I just got my income-tax refund back). Wasn't gonna do it, but..... <geeze>.... do you suppose there's any hope for me? Damn CPF Forums! <ggg> So now...... I've got me 5 mini's hanging off the ceiling.

But *that's IT* ! I almost have X-ray vision in my bedroom now. (So just *bring on* yer power failures! 

"Land Of The Midnight Sun", eh? (Cool!) - In Alaska, I guess both the Dutch and (my) Canadian governments are fighting over a disputed piece of land (Hans Island). Alaska is going to have MAJOR impact in the future. I think Hans Island is about 1 square kilometer of barren rock (although it's disc shaped).

Whatever possessed you to live out there? (Alaska). Nothing but ice floes & sub-freezing temperatures, right? 

(I can just see poor Sigman stumbling around on some isolated ice cube talkin' with the Polar Bears @ 3 O'clock in the morning). <gg>

Now mind you, I expect the Northern Lights are very pretty though. (And they don't even need batteries!).

Chat later!


----------

